# New rs3 sportback



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone looking at the new rs3??


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

That's looking like a no then :?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

arvelb said:


> That's looking like a no then :?


Hideous amounts of money for an A3 imo so not too surprised lol


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i considered it for about 30secs, then moved on.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> i considered it for about 30secs, then moved on.


That long? You've changed...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kids,....!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Kids,....!!!


Indeed. Good to see your hatred for the ridiculously overpriced/pointless A3 is still strong! I popped on here randomly after many months, saw you'd posted, and for some unknown reason felt compelled to post again! Sadly I also wandered into the other areas of the forum and saw the usual morons are still arguing and talking shite to each other.

You're back in a TT I see, from a V10 R8...What gives?!?


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I ordered mine last week, arrives in Oct/Nov

Was waiting to see if the RS3 saloon appeared in saloon form but there was no confirmation so ordered the sportback.

Loved the engine in my TT RS and needed more room so RS3 was next logical step


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Kids,....!!!
> ...


Really is the for the kids. 
So when I'm home i like to do the school run (I'm rather popular with the R8 lets say) but the issue is my youngest goes to school this Sept too so i need two seats. We debated long around having another car and keeping the R8 and well as the SQ5 but even now I'm only doing like 4k/year in the R8 - it's a great car and it seems a waste not to let someone else enjoy it, so i downside to a TTS.


----------



## Real Thing (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine should be arriving September TT-RS Performance and sound with extra space must be a Bargain even if it is only a souped-up A3 :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I changed ours back in Jan for the same 'kids' reason. My little boy is now 19mths so we're not needing to cart so much stuff around with us (we've got the dog as well that travels in the boot). I've downsized from A6 size to A4 size. At Xmas I managed to secure one of the last RS4's before they closed the order books. Picked it up in Jan, and so far it's been everything I hoped and more. IMO the V8 with the S-Tronic is a perfect match.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Real Thing said:


> Mine should be arriving September TT-RS Performance and sound with extra space must be a Bargain even if it is only a souped-up A3 :lol:


Also opted for Sepang Blue, first went for Nardo and then I saw this pic and changed


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Really is the for the kids.
> ...


You must have got a great discount on the RS4, I heard there were some very good deals on offer?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


At the time Drive the deal were offering c10% which dealers were reluctantly matching, but I'd heard of occurrences where more had been achieved so I decided to take the risk on chasing more before the order book closed. I researched exactly what I wanted re options, then walked into the dealer in the week between Xmas and NY (the quietest time of year for car sales), and asked to speak to the sales manager to do a deal there and then. With a bit of too and froing I managed a total of 15.25% discount. From what Iv'e read on the RS forums, now the order book has closed the discounts have pretty much gone as dealers scramble to stockpile RS4's whilst we wait for the B9 (apparently due end of 2016). I took a 2yr PCP with the view of moving from the B8 to the B9 when it arrives. Now on 1700 miles, so a few pics:

Collection day:

















1st detail:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

kmpowell said:


> IMO the V8 with the S-Tronic is a perfect match.


I can't remember if your R32 was manual or DSG Kev, but I still rate the V6/DSG/S-Tronic/ as the best pairing.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Great colour.
The Audi V8 sounds great (better than the V10 unless you're at 7k+ revs) 
I wish the last R8 was a DSG, but it was a manual.

Cars like these will be dead soon, shame.
RS3, well its an A3 and it was just too dull. I had an S3 on test (there were no RS3s) and I ended up returning it within the hour...


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Been for test drive today in rs3, the residuals after 4years is amazing £21k gfv !!

Then took out the rs4 avant, only one word can describe this - savage !!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

But the RS4 is slower than the RS3 ?

........ and costs £17k more !


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Snake Pliskin said:


> But the RS4 is slower than the RS3 ?
> 
> ........ and costs £17k more !


Your right.... But the sound omg!!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Snake Pliskin said:


> But the RS4 is slower than the RS3 ?
> 
> ........ and costs £17k more !


Go on then, I'll bite...

The new RS3 is also faster to 60 than a lot of 911's, Lotus' etc, does that make it better than those as well? Perhaps in the real world there's more to a car than just its 0-60 time, and perhaps people buy these cars based on a lot more than just that. Can you fit a child, big dog, suitcases, a buggy and two other passengers in a 3, no. Apples and pears. Besides, you can no longer order a 4 because it's 2.5yrs old and the 3 is their new ''Halo" RS.

I had a 'play' with an older generation RS3 the other night on the M25 and then onto some A roads, he didn't see which way I went, so I don't think the new 3 will be too different once you're off the mark. Trust me, the 4 with that high revving V8 can reach very silly speeds in a blink of an eye, and as an 'all rounder' for the family man can't be beaten IMO.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

not saying the RS3 is better than an RS4 ... in fact the 4 shoud be better as higher up the range.

It is the price which I was mainly referring to.

For many, £17k more would make the RS4 too expensive and not financially attainable.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Snake Pliskin said:


> not saying the RS3 is better than an RS4 ... in fact the 4 shoud be better as higher up the range.
> 
> It is the price which I was mainly referring to.
> 
> For many, £17k more would make the RS4 too expensive and not financially attainable.


I'm genuinely confused by what point you're trying to make... On the one hand you acknowledge that the 4 is higher up the range, yet on the other you say it's not financially attainable.

So are you saying the 4 is too expensive? ...and if so, why do you think that? If your argument will be performance figures, I return back to what I wrote above, where I say a car's value is so much more than just a 0-60 time e.g. Physical size, engine, what spec comes as standard rather than an option etc etc. The price of the 4 is comparable to its competitors, and once you spec an RS3 up to a comparable level of the 4 the £17k gap you're quoting quickly gets a lot smaller.

:?:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Performance wise the cars are comparable more or less.

Spec wise and sound wise the 4 is for sure superior.

In terms of price, the RS4 is £17k more expensive, although I appreciate huge discounts were possible on the run out cars so this would bridge the gap considerably.

However on list prices, if I were buying an RS3 I would not spec more than 10% in extras so £44k vs the RS4 list @ £57k

The RS3 is good value in terms of the price you pay for the performance you get.

If you do start speccing expensive extras on the RS3 agree you could easily get up to £50k which if you got £7k discount on the RS4 would then make them similar prices.

and re price - not saying the 4 is too expensive, just that some may be able to afford an RS3 @ £40k but not an RS4 @ £57k.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Performance wise the cars are comparable more or less.


The same could be said for the outgoing V8 R8 which was £30-40k more than the 4, but only a few tenths of a second away in 0-60. What's your stance on that? 

Performance cars (of all shapes and sizes) have reached a place where these headline figures are meaningless. A cars value is attributable to so much more.



Snake Pliskin said:


> The RS3 is good value in terms of the price you pay for the performance you get.


Not really, when, if you use your argument and bring the Golf R into the equation. The Golf R is £10k cheaper than the 3, and comes better specced as standard.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Performance wise the cars are comparable more or less.
> ...


Yeah the same does apply - similar performance but huge price difference. Supercar performance gaps are not what they used to be are they.



kmpowell said:


> Performance cars (of all shapes and sizes) have reached a place where these headline figures are meaningless. A cars value is attributable to so much more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True - the Golf R or Audi S3 are good value again for the performance they are providing.
But if you spec the S3 to the same base spec as the RS3, the price premium for the RS3 is only £5k
(adding in s tronic, led lights, 19" rims etc - so I do think a £5k premium in that respect represents good value for money and the 5 cylinder engine is worthy of a big chunk of that.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Performance is only a single aspect of a cars character.
Get a bike if 0-60 is the only measure.

RS3, i don't see the appeal. where as the RS4,5 and esp 6 are good cars.
the new A4 is here... http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/this ... ew-audi-a4&#8230;-yes-really/ss-AAchtOK


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Performance cars (of all shapes and sizes) have reached a place where these headline figures are meaningless. A cars value is attributable to so much more.


Well hello Mr Powell and how good to read a statement from you that I agree wholeheartedly with. A car's value can only be determined by how it makes you feel. It can be a crock of shit to anyone else but if it floats your boat that's all that matters.

I still miss my Integrale (yes even after all these years). To me it was invincible. In reality I was probably not skilled enough as a driver to really wring it's neck but I loved every minute of driving it in all conditions. It brought a big smile to my face, made me look like a good driver and got me from A to B in all weathers quicker than anything I've had since.

I've never driven a supercar. But to me they're all too big. The new RS3 Sportback is compact like the Lancia. That is it's appeal (along with the big bang per buck) and I could see it suiting me. That's a long way off but as a matter of interest I now have a qS that is a long way from being the pleasurable drive that my old, battered but much loved roadster is.

It's about smiles per hour not miles per hour and my old car still delivers it in spades.

Cheers,

rich


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> A car's value can only be determined by how it makes you feel. It can be a crock of shit to anyone else but if it floats your boat that's all that matters.


Best comment on the whole forum. So true!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> It's about smiles per hour not miles per hour and my old car still delivers it in spades.


Serious a roadster vs a qS... :lol: 
but the RS3 is a crock, the A3 is so dumbed down an no matter how fast it goes you can't change the basic DNA.

btw the steve jobs quote you have on your sig from the stamford address, is not his... like all things apple it was "borrowed" from elsewhere. Cannonball Adderley in 1965 is the person Jobs got it from, but it goes back much further than that...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > It's about smiles per hour not miles per hour and my old car still delivers it in spades.
> ...


Well yes. It illustrates my point entirely. The roadster has been modified in such a way as to deliver what I want from a small convertible. The qS on the other hand is pretty much standard spec. Neither car is brilliant out of the box.

As for the RS3 I've never drive. It. Never driven an A3 either so don't feel qualified to comment.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Serious a roadster vs a qS... :lol:


I'd take that as a serious point. I've owned TT coupes, Mk1 and Mk2, I prefer the Mk1 roadster out of all of them. I bought another roadster just because it puts a smile on my face. "Smiles Per Hour". I like that Rich.

That whole pissing contest that's gone on over the years about which is best, coupe or roadster is a moot point, it's a very personal thing. Roadster owners love roadsters, coupe owners think they're Senna.

We've all been around this forum long enough to know, if you have a point of view, some prick will come along and argue the opposite point, sometimes just for something to do.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Roller Skate said:


> We've all been around this forum long enough to know, if you have a point of view, some prick will come along and argue the opposite point, sometimes just for something to do.


No they won't...


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > We've all been around this forum long enough to know, if you have a point of view, some prick will come along and argue the opposite point, sometimes just for something to do.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > We've all been around this forum long enough to know, if you have a point of view, some prick will come along and argue the opposite point, sometimes just for something to do.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: How you doin' Spandy?


----------

